# RI Archery season dates



## buckmanwg (May 29, 2010)

The State of RI changed the opening date from 10/01 to 09/15. Cudos to the RI DEM and legislature. We have way too many deer in this State. The "Outdoors" packages allows a hunter to take up to 12 deer. I can't wait til September!!! :thumbs_up


----------

